# NFS lahmt; Server not responding

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Dec 25, 2012 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ank666

Bin auch grad am NFS'en, läuft Portmap auf Server und Client?

Ich exportiere meine Shares 'async' damit gehts merklich schneller als sync,

ist aber auch ein bisschen riskanter...

----------

## amdunlock

genau async nehme ich auch immer, das bringt merkbar geschwindigkeit. bei sync kam es oft vor, dass er prima gelaufen ist, viel zu schnell fürs netz und dann auf einmal stehengeblieben ist. das ging ein paar mal, und dann war die verbindung weg. naja war sehr komisch. seitdem ich dann async als parameter drin habe, läuft es prächtig. also ich kan mich nur anschließen und hoffe mit meinem erfahrungsbericht geholfen zu haben  :Wink:  .

----------

## ank666

Außerdem kann man ja hier mal einen Blick rein werfen:

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/performance.html

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Ich trage mich mal in die Liste mit ein...

Seit gestern geht mein NFS auch fast nicht mehr

----------

